

How can you measure your company culture? - tuty767
https://learn.onevest.com/tutorial/4113252400226109216/how-can-you-measure-your-company-culture

======
hbradleyf
We can get close to measuring culture, but I don't think we'll truly ever be
able to in a way that's valuable. Some companies use eNPS (employee net
promoter score) to gauge overall happiness, and it is a good high-level
indicator overtime and to see when it drops and spikes. But ultimately you're
measuring happiness, and with this OneVest metric, you're focusing on
retention; both get at the core of whether or not culture's doing its job but
that doesn't really mean it's "measuring culture". Liked the perspective
though, thanks for sharing this!

------
mathattack
It's hard to come up with a universal indicator, because different situations
require different cultures.

Examples:

\- Some companies have incubation models - small teams trying new things. If
they work, they grow. If not, everyone leaves as things wind down.

\- Services heavy firms have higher turnover than pure product companies.
(It's hard being a service employee)

\- Same with sales heavy cultures.

\- If you're a great employer in Des Moines (Iowa) you'll have less turnover
than Silicon Valley.

I love metrics, and struggle with this a lot. A couple signs:

\- Why do people leave? (Money? To become a teacher?)

\- Do you have to pay more than the competition?

\- How many of your A players recruit their best friends?

\- Do customers want to be employees?

\- Do ex-employees want to become customers?

Very hard to benchmark!

